# Electrical Problem



## Andy1972 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a 94 Sentra with 154K miles on it and although most everything works fine I have been plagued with electrical issues. Awhile back I lost my panel lights and traced it back to the dimmer switch, I got one from the junk yard that worked about 50% but the most I would have to do is jiggle it and the lights would come on. 

Recently I lost the panel lights again and this time decided to just bypass the switch by shorting the two pins together but this time that didn’t work like it did when I tested it before installing the new dimmer switch. Also there was something new this time; I have also lost the buzzer/dinger that tells you your lights are on and my tail lights as a police officer was so kind to point out. I have checked all the fuses even the ones that wouldn’t make sense for this problem and found nothing. Could this be the blinker arm assembly where the light switch is on, if not what should I look for? 

Thank you!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the ground connections. There's one behind the driver's side kick panel and one on the passenger's side.


----------



## Andy1972 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Thank you!*

I will do that but wouldn't that affect other things in the vehicle. The dome light, head lights, cigarette lighter and radio all work perfectly it's only those three things that don't work correctly. In fact if I'm not mistaken even if I leave the key in the ignition it beeps at me (will have to test that one) it only seems to be associated with thing that come on when the headlights are engaged.


----------



## Andy1972 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Wiring Diagrams, Relay? Please Help!*

I have gone through every wiring diagram that I can find and the only single point that would affect all of these things seem to be the headlight switch arm assembly. I have one on order but if that doesn't work is there anything else anyone can think of? I don't see any common relays but that could be it too. I checked and the buzzer does come on when I leave the key in the ignition so the buzzer works it just isn't activated when I turn the lights on much like the tail lights and panel lights. Are there any more in depth diagrams? I'm using a standard Haynes manual now.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's best that you get an FSM for your car; It has very good electrical diagrams. Get one from this web site:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## jeffo21 (Jun 19, 2010)

andy it is the light and turn signal switch mine did the same the thing. I replaced it and mine went back to working properly


----------



## Andy1972 (Nov 3, 2012)

*PROBLEM SOLVED!*

The part was a special order but I did replace the headlight turn signal switch today and that was it! In fact it even fixed a long standing problem I had with only one high beam working. That didn't matter much to me because I don't drive on back roads at night much but that went out in 2005 I think but now it's working again along with the buzzer, tail lights and panel lights! The part was only about: $50 and really easy to replace. 

Thank you!!

:woowoo:


----------

